# When to exercise



## Midnightcatpatrol (Oct 1, 2020)

My apologies in advance if this has been covered in continuum.

Ive recently started training (running) as I'd like to minimise my cardiovascular risk factors. Also if I exercise every other day i basically have to take very little insulin.

Ive noticed that training after eating with insulin its much easier than if I train after my rapid acting has worn off pre dinner. However, when I do exercise after injecting the eating, my BM plunges and can actually be quite difficult to manage.

I'm wondering if any more experienced T1s have advice?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Type1London (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi @Midnightcatpatrol, exercising can be really tricky, especially aerobic exercise like running.

You might find it helpful to take one or two units less insulin than normal with food if you know you are about to go for a run. Alternatively I personally find it easier to run first thing (with a snack not covered by insulin if I'm on the low side) or a few hours after a meal, when I can be sure my blood sugars won't drop too much.

Are you on a pump? If so you can set temporary basal rates to prevent your BG dropping during exercise. Might be something to look up!

I think it takes some trial and error to figure out what method works best for you!


----------



## Dave W (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm T2, though am insulin dependent. I've found that if I'm planning to go for a bike ride (usually after lunch) my control is better if I skip my lunch bolus and load carbs. I test about every 30 minutes while riding and if i see my level falling take in glucose usually in the form of tablets or jelly babies. When I get back after a hard ride I've found i can get hit with a delayed hypo if I don't keep an eye on things.


----------



## nonethewiser (Oct 1, 2020)

Midnightcatpatrol said:


> Ive noticed that training after eating with insulin its much easier than if I train after my rapid acting has worn off pre dinner. However, when I do exercise after injecting the eating, my BM plunges and can actually be quite difficult to manage.



Take half dose of insulin see how you get on, that's what I do when exercising after meal.


----------



## helli (Oct 1, 2020)

As others have said, exercise is a challenge.
It is different for different people and for different exercise and it may even change over time.
For me, the are two important things when doing cardio exercise
- the right starting bg
- no bolus on board
Now I am on a pump, I am able to spend my basal too to stop the BG fall.
Before my pump, I would add some juice to my water bottle to top up my BG as I exercised.

However resistance exercise (weights, climbing, etc) make my BG rise so I had to increase my insulin before starting.

My usual gym routine (when I went to the gym before the pandemic) was a combination of cardio and weights.
I used the impact of the different types of exercise to manage my BG.
If I started with a lower BG, I did weights first.
If I started with a higher BG, I did cardio first.

To find what works best for you for the exercise you do, you will need some trial and error of different techniques (less insulin, sugary drink, different exercise, ...) and lots of testing, before, during and after.


----------



## Inka (Oct 1, 2020)

Eat the same amount of carbs but reduce your bolus, or have the same bolus but eat more carbs. You’ll need to experiment to find what works for you, and you’ll probably find that what works will differ depending on the time of day.

You might also find it easier to eat the same meal each time while you get it sorted.


----------



## Midnightcatpatrol (Oct 2, 2020)

These pumps seem interesting. It's a pain thus far. Exercising pre insulin seems so much harder. Post insulin I feel I could train for hours! However, my blood glucose falls so quickly the libre can't keep up!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 4, 2020)

I agree with the bolus reduction strategy. Your body will likely be much more sensitive to insulin during aerobic exercise, and on MDI you can’t reduce basal for a few hours.

Extod has some good resources for exercise and T1





						Home
					

Home




					www.extod.org
				




Interesting that you say you find training harder before meals. Have you tried running pre-breakfast?

My pre-breakfast dog walks generally give much more stable results with less intervention than the days when the dog walk comes after.


----------



## Midnightcatpatrol (Oct 4, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I agree with the bolus reduction strategy. Your body will likely be much more sensitive to insulin during aerobic exercise, and on MDI you can’t reduce basal for a few hours.
> 
> Extod has some good resources for exercise and T1
> 
> ...


I'll give a pre breakfast run a go. But yes, pre meals I'm finding much harder. At peak insulin it's much easier


----------

